

Web Typography that people will read. - caldwell
http://brolik.com/blog/web-typography-that-people-will-read/

======
thirdhaf
The recommendations seem to be sound but this piece is unreadable!

Between the tiny font, wide single column text and having to scroll before
seeing a hint of content I can't say that I'm impressed with Brolik's design.

Sorry for the uninformed rant but if you're going to write on good web design
first get your ducks in a row.

~~~
caldwell
I would tend to agree, and that's why we're in the middle of a site-wide
redesign. Check back in a few weeks. Thanks for the feedback.

